

99 Cent iPhone Apps Not Significantly More Popular - twampss
http://www.mobileorchard.com/99-cent-iphone-apps-not-significantly-more-popular/

======
Retric
I don't think those charts show what he wants them to show. A 50 / 50 split
between 99c apps and all apps over 99c shows how dominate that price point is.
Free is also more popular than the other two options.

Edit: They don't quantify the number of apps in each category. It does show
the number of popular apps on a logarithmic scale with the most popular apps
overall being free, or 99c. Also there is also a huge gap between .2 and .5 on
a logarithmic scale.

~~~
wildwood
I think what he wants the data to show is that an app that's priced above a
dollar can be at least as popular (and substantially more lucrative) as a 99
cent app. The distribution of popularity for >$1 looks indistinguishable from
the popularity for <$1, in most categories. (excluding free in this)

That indicates that, even though there are a huge number of 99 cent apps,
there isn't a strong correlation between that price point and the app's
popularity/success. So a developer doesn't have to aim at the 99 cent price
point just to make a profit.

